# Ich hatte nicht geahnt, ich hätte nicht geahnt



## elroy

Hallo!

In diesem Thread schrieb Kajjo "OK, ich hatte nicht geahnt, dass du deine eigene Frage vergessen hattest".

Kontext (für diejenigen, die sich nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen möchten):

-Frage gestellt von E, mit Beispiel
-Antwort von K, mit Bezug auf Beispiel
-E fragt verwirrt, was K meint (E glaubt, es handelt sich um einen bestimmten Ausdruck)
-K übersetzt Antwort ins Englische
-E bleibt verwirrt
-Ich (elroy) erkläre, dass K sich auf das Beispiel von E bezogen hatte
-Der Groschen fällt bei E, er schreibt, dass er sein eigenes Beispiel vergessen hatte

(OK, vielleicht ist es besser, sich den Thread durchzulesen. )

Ich hätte geschrieben, "ich _hätte_ nicht geahnt, dass Du Deine eigene Frage vergessen hast/hattest".

Für mich ginge es nicht nur darum, dass ich das _in diesem konkreten Fall_ nicht geahnt _hatte_, sondern dass ich allgemein die Vorstellung, jemand würde sein eigenes Beispiel vergessen, für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte. Ich würde das auch in einem anderen Fall nicht ahnen und _hätte_ das auch in diesem Fall, wenn die Verwirrung nicht stattgefunden hätte, gar nicht geahnt.

Wie sehr Ihr das? 

Danke!


----------



## berndf

Der Satz ist im Plusquamperfekt geschrieben. Das bedeutet, dass in dem Satz ein impliziter Bezug zu einem vorangegangenen Ereignis besteht. In diesem Fall offensichtlich:
_Ich hatte nicht geahnt, dass du deine eigene Frage vergessen hattest [, als ich meine vorherigen Beiträge schrieb]._
Klärt das Dein Problem?

(Es gibt auch noch eine andere Interpretation des Plusquamperfekt als emphatische Vergangenheit. Aber die ist nicht mit dem von Kajjo bevorzugten Register vereinbar und sollte darum hier nicht angenommen werden.)


----------



## exgerman

For me i_ch hatte nicht geahnt_ apples to the specific case only:_ it didn't occur to me at the time._

_Ich hätte nicht geahnt _suggests _it would never have occurred to me._


----------



## perpend

It's gray material, to be sure. 

I don't like "didn't", exgerman. I can't explain very well why.

I understand Elroy's context sort of like this: I had not foreseen, that you had forgotten your previous question.

That's how I understand the German: Ich hatte nicht geahnt, dass du deine eigene Frage vergessen hattest.


----------



## manfy

And for some reason the hypothetical nature does not work for me with "ahnen".

Ich hätte nie geahnt, dass ...   
If the hypothetical, general case is called for, I'd say:
Ich hätte nie gedacht / Es wäre mir nie eingefallen, dass jemand seine eigene Frage vergessen könnte/würde. 

Maybe it's because "ahnen" isn't something you consciously _do_, it's something that happens.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Der Satz ist im Plusquamperfekt geschrieben. Das bedeutet, dass in dem Satz ein impliziter Bezug zu einem vorangegangenen Ereignis besteht. In diesem Fall offensichtlich:
> _Ich hatte nicht geahnt, dass du deine eigene Frage vergessen hattest [, als ich meine vorherigen Beiträge schrieb]._
> Klärt das Dein Problem?


 Ja, ich glaube schon. 





exgerman said:


> For me i_ch hatte nicht geahnt_ apples to the specific case only:_ it didn't occur to me at the time._
> 
> _Ich hätte nicht geahnt _suggests _it would never have occurred to me._


 I agree.  I just wouldn't have expected "I didn't think..." in this case, since presumably forgetting one's own question/example is an unlikely thing in general, so I'm guessing Kajjo didn't mean to say he didn't think the question/example had been forgotten in this particular case, but may have suspected that in a different situation.

Bernd's response helps shift my perspective, though.  The reference here isn't to the whole thread, but specifically to the time of composing the previous post. 


manfy said:


> Maybe it's because "ahnen" isn't something you consciously _do_, it's something that happens.


 That can't be the reason; your own examples are counterexamples.  "Ich hätte nie gedacht" and "Es wäre mir nie eingefallen" refer to things that just happen without any conscious decision on the speaker's part.  The use of the _Konjunktiv II_ has nothing to do with whether the speaker consciously decides to do the thing or not. 

By the way, I don't know if it matters, but I wouldn't have used "ich hätte nie geahnt" here but "ich hätte nicht geahnt" (in reference to this particular situation).  The "nie" thing would have been implied: "Ich würde _in ähnlichen Situationen_ nie ahnen,...".


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> And for some reason the hypothetical nature does not work for me with "ahnen".
> 
> Ich hätte nie geahnt, dass ...


I'd be surprised, if many people would feel the same. I think I have heard or read that many times (like here). I myself don't find it weird either.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> schrieb Kajjo "OK, ich hatte nicht geahnt, dass du deine eigene Frage vergessen hattest


Ich hätte mich in dem Fall folgenderweise ausgedrückt: ''Ich konnte nicht ahnen, dass du deine eigene Frage vergessen würdest''. Ist dies nun weniger idiomatisch, oder drückt es weniger 'Überraschung' aus?


----------



## perpend

Aber "Plusquamperfekt", etwa oder---hat bernd schon bei #2 geschrieben, was dieser Fall betrifft. Ich empfiehle, #2 zu lesen.


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> Aber "Plusquamperfekt", etwa oder---hat bernd schon bei #2 geschrieben, was dieser Fall betrifft. Ich empfiehle, #2 zu lesen.


Hatte ich schon gelesen, aber Plusquamperfekt scheint mir nicht die einzige Option/Wahlmöglichkeit zu sein.


----------



## perpend

Ich finde doch/schon, in dem Gespräch.


----------



## Frieder

bearded man said:


> Ich hätte mich in dem Fall folgenderweise ausgedrückt: ''Ich konnte nicht ahnen, dass du deine eigene Frage vergessen würdest''. Ist dies nun weniger idiomatisch, oder drückt es weniger 'Überraschung' aus?


Es ist durchaus sehr idiomatisch, aber es drückt keine Überraschung aus. Eher eine Rechtfertigung - besonders, wenn man hinter _konnte _noch _ja _einfügt.


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> Es ist durchaus sehr idiomatisch, aber es drückt keine Überraschung aus. Eher eine Rechtfertigung - besonders, wenn man hinter _konnte _noch _ja _einfügt.


 Ja, man drückt da im Prinzip aus, dass es unzumutbar ist, zu erwarten, dass jemand so etwas ahnen könnte.

Auch mit "können" hätte ich Konjunktiv II verwendet, glaub' ich: "Ich hätte nicht ahnen können,...".


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> Auch mit "können" hätte ich Konjunktiv II verwendet, glaub' ich: "Ich hätte nicht ahnen können,...".


Ich nicht .


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> Ich nicht .


 Warum nicht?


----------



## Frieder

"Ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass ..." ergibt zwar keinen Sinn, denn _ahnen _kann man immer etwas, aber es ist idiomatisch - und dieser Trumpf sticht alles.
"Ich hätte nicht ahnen können, dass ..." ergibt genau so viel Sinn, ist aber irgendwie umständlicher.


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> "Ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass ..." ergibt zwar keinen Sinn,


 Ich fasse es nicht als buchstäbliches Können auf, sondern, wie ich in meinem vorigen Beitrag schrieb, als "es ist unzumutbar" oder "das darf/kann man nicht von mir erwarten".

Anderes Beispiel: 

Ich lade Dich zum Abendessen um 19 Uhr ein. Du tauchst erst um 20 Uhr auf und das Essen ist schon kalt. Du fragst mich, wieso ich nicht später angefangen hatte zu kochen, damit das Essen nicht kalt wird.

Mögliche Erwiderungen meinerseits:

_Ich konnte nicht wissen, dass du eine Stunde spät ankommen würdest.
Ich hätte nicht wissen können, dass du eine Stunde spät ankommen würdest._

Es geht hier nicht darum, ob ich die Fähigkeit habe, etwas zu wissen, sondern darum, was man mir unter den gegebenen Umständen zumuten kann. Ich finde, es handelt sich bei dem Fall, den wir hier besprechen, um eine ähnliche Situation und eine ähnliche Verwendung von "können".


----------



## perpend

Ist das Gespräch genauso in dem Faden in deinem OP gelaufen, elroy?


----------



## elroy

perpend said:


> Ist das Gespräch genauso in dem Faden in deinem OP gelaufen, elroy?


 Only Kajjo can tell us what exactly he meant, but yes, I did interpret it as being similar to the example I gave.

It's unreasonable to expect that a dinner guest would arrive an hour late.
It's unreasonable to expect that someone would forget their own question/example.


----------



## perpend

Todo claro. Bated breath. Thanks.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Only Kajjo can tell us what exactly he meant, but yes, I did interpret it as being similar to the example I gave.


Dem würde ich widersprechen. Die Interpretation des konkreten Satzes ist recht unzweideutig so wie ich in #2 geschrieben habe.

Fragen nach der genauen Verwendung aller möglichen Varianten mit _ahnen _und _könnte_ und _konnte_ etc. sind zwar interessant, haben aber wenig bis keinen Einfluss auf die anzunehmende Interpretation von Kajjos Aussage.


----------



## elroy

I see what you're saying, Bernd.  What I'm saying is that it's highly unlikely that Kajjo did not _also_ find the expectation that someone would forget their own question/example _generally unreasonable_.

(1) _I went to the grocery store by my house and they had tortellini!  I didn't think they would have it!_
(2) _I went to a Chinese restaurant with my friend last week, and now I'm too embarrassed to go back because my friend didn't leave a tip.  I didn't think that would happen!
_
In (1), I happened to not think they would have tortellini, but it wouldn't have been weird if I had thought they would.  (2) is different because - at least in the US - the idea of someone not leaving a tip at a restaurant is almost unheard of.  I would use "ich hätte nicht gedacht/geahnt/erwartet" in (2) but not in (1).  I think the example with Kajjo's sentence and my example with the dinner guest are like (2) in that the thing that was not expected is something that most people would not expect because it would not be a reasonable expectation.  That's why I would use "hätte" in those two situations as well.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> What I'm saying is that it's highly unlikely that Kajjo did not _also_ find the expectation that someone would forget their own question/example _generally unreasonable_.


That is quite possible even likely much as it is highly probable that he doesn't think that 2+2 equals 5. The issue is that this is not expressed in the sentence, neither explicitly nor implicitly. The sentence expresses a simple self-observation about his state of mind when writing his previous posts without giving any reason.


----------



## elroy

Don't you think _eigene_ implicitly expresses the unlikelihood of the expectation? ("Wer würde seine _eigene_ Frage vergessen?") For a neutral statement I would expect "Ich hatte nicht geahnt, dass du deine Frage vergessen hattest" (without "eigene").


----------



## berndf

The addition of _eigene _adds a slightly disparaging side note. That is its true function. This adds the implicit connotation that it is reasonable of him not to have considered the possibility. This _may_ be because he finds it _unreasonable _to do but it _may _also be for any other reason.

But we are now splitting hairs. The important thing is that the choice of syntax (_ich hatte nicht geahnt_) is governed by the semantics of the sentence and not by a more or less subtle hint expressed through a semantically redundant adjective.


----------



## Kajjo

_OK, ich hatte nicht geahnt, dass du deine eigene Frage vergessen hattest.

= Als ich die vorigen Beiträge verfasste, konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass du deine eigene Frage vergessen hattest.
_
Berndf hat in #2 die richtige Erklärung geliefert. Es ging hier um das konkrete Ereignis, nämlich um meinen Bezug auf seine Frage. Ein klein wenig klingt auf harmlose Art ein Vorwurf mit (siehe auch Berndf in #25, "eigene" as "disparaging side note").

Dagegen würde der folgende sehr idiomatische Satz eher ein wenig Rechtfertigung oder Entschuldigung anklingen lassen:

_Ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass du deine eigene Frage vergessen würdest / hattest._

Ein anderes Thema ist dagegen:

_Ich hätte nie geahnt, dass so etwas passieren kann / wohin so etwas führen kann / ..._

Hier liegt ein völlig anderer semantischer Fall vor. Es geht um ein aufrichtiges Wundern darüber, was alles geschehen kann, es geht um wichtige, drastische Auswirkungen oder Geschehnisse, während es in der Titel-Wendung einfach nur darum geht, dass man eine harmlose Situation nicht erwartet hat.

Ebenfalls noch strittig war die Formulierung:

_Ich hätte nicht ahnen können, dass..._

Dies ist im Sinne der Titelfrage nicht idiomatisch und auch auf keinen Fall gleichwertig. Der Konjunktib ergibt hier nur Sinn, wenn auch vorausgehende Sätze im Konjunktiv wären. Ansonsten klingt es künstlich und unpassend. Beispiel:

_Hätte er nicht ausdrücklich auf diesen Zustand hingewiesen, hätte ich nicht ahnen können, dass... So aber war es zum Glück kein Problem, es zu erahnen._


----------

